# Do any of you eat Pollen??



## NCSUbeeKEEPER (Feb 28, 2011)

I think the general consensus in the scientific community is that pollen has little benefit in regards to human consumption. In my opinion, it does a lot more for the bees so I doubt I'll be purchasing a trap any time soon.


----------



## NasalSponge (Jul 22, 2008)

My wife eats it. After collecting it I put it in the deep freeze until I get enough collected to clean which I do by slowly pouring from one container into the next in front of a fan. It then goes back into the deep freeze. If you have never consumed pollen start by putting two or three pellets under your tongue for several days to see how you react, then slowly increase the does each day.


----------



## Bee Bliss (Jun 9, 2010)

Make bee bread........

To make it, combine honey and fresh pollen (2-1 ratio) so, 2 cups honey 1 cup pollen in a jar. Let it sit on the counter where you can see it and turn over throughout the day for 14 days. The honey will break down the pollen, then just eat it however you like it.


----------



## sqkcrk (Dec 10, 2005)

I know a guy who harvested and ate pollen from his own hives and poisoned himself, because tghe bees were working corn. They brought in Penn Cap M.


----------



## Riverratbees (Feb 10, 2010)

I give my mom pollen each yr and she mixes it in her tea. I do believe it does help when the pollen is flying but thats my opinion but people have been doing it for centuries.


----------



## guateshooter (Jun 17, 2014)

I eat pollen everiday Its a very high energy supplement, helps a lot with weigth control and gastric problems, eat it!!


----------



## yem (Jan 19, 2010)

I also put a spoonful in my coffee every morning.


----------

